
These Ten Cities Are the Most Affordable Places to Live If You Work in Tech - rmason
https://www.fastcompany.com/90538105/these-are-the-most-affordable-cities-to-live-if-you-work-in-tech
======
Cactus2018
>The team analyzed public data from ApartmentList and Indeed.com. On the
latter, they searched not only for the number of open positions but the most
jobs within a 25-mile radius of a particularly affordable city.

Both data sources are full of fake listings.

------
rmason
Kind of like his naming Detroit Motherboard city. Lots of people have a bad
image of Detroit. The best thing I can tell you is to spend a long weekend
there once this COVID-19 mess has passed, it may change your mind being on the
ground.

